# Portland, Or Tank maintenance job available



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

As some of you may know, I work for Aquatic Maintenance, which is a small fish store and tank maintenance company located just down the street from the Wet Spot, at NE 42nd and Broadway.

We are currently looking for someone to help us with tank maintenance (mostly saltwater fish only tanks) around the Portland area, and to put in some hours at the store as well.

The deal with the job: the owner is a bit eccentric (very Portland), and the base pay is pretty low.
However, you will be payed for miles traveled and there are numerous small bonuses that add up pretty quickly.

This is a good job for a young person looking to get into the industry, or possibly a student with a flexible schedule. A car and insurance are required.

Anyone interested should drop by the store on a weekday between 5-7pm.

Having an competent coworker will make me very happy, so come on down!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I know that place pass by it all the time.I haven't been their for a couple years.


----------

